# February 2016 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Mar 2, 2016)

_Quack Quack and a GHO_ by @coastalconn







_Crystal Blossom Moonlight Maiden_ by @oldhippy






_A Snowy Field_ by @zombiesniper






_This morning it's blue and red_ by @Didereaux 






_Snowy Owl relocation_ by @MSnowy






_Finally made it back out there today, (photo #2)_ By @coastalconn





_macro 1-2_  by @wyogirl 






_Open door policy_ by @bulldurham






_Pelicans during sunset_ by @techshaibal






_Late Afternoon_ by @Tim Tucker


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow, I don't think I have seen this many great photos in one month as this! I think they are all winners.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 5, 2016)

I have been to this post 3 times, and I have narrowed it down to 2 pictures and can't decide. I wish we could choose 2 or 3 ?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 7, 2016)

All f them are winners, in my opinion.  It certainly was hard to pick one.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Mar 17, 2016)

All great shots and I agree with the current voting.


----------

